# broke my craftsman 101



## capt.ron (Mar 7, 2014)

left the carriage feed engaged till it stopped machine now in e gear only it skips like stripped gear could not see any    anyone know what i should look for when i take quick change gear box off


----------



## schor (Mar 7, 2014)

Did you strip the halfnuts?


----------



## capt.ron (Mar 7, 2014)

acts like its in the quick change


----------



## vapremac (Mar 7, 2014)

Sheared a key maybe ?


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 7, 2014)

Doesn't that lathe have a shear pin in the lead screw drive, just outside of the gearbox?  It's been a while since I owned one, so I may be thinking of another lathe.


----------



## capt.ron (Mar 8, 2014)

i don't know havn't had it apart yet looked with flashlight did not see any stripped gears hope it is a key but don't think so acts like it only dose it in E slot and in all speeds    i'm going to take a better look this morning


----------



## Dr. Duzlittler (Mar 8, 2014)

capt.ron said:


> i don't know havn't had it apart yet looked with flashlight did not see any stripped gears hope it is a key but don't think so acts like it only dose it in E slot and in all speeds    i'm going to take a better look this morning



I'm pretty sure that you've sheared the "shear pin", I did that years ago on the same type Lathe. The best I remember it's right where the carriage feed screw goes into it's main drive gear. It'll be a tapered pin so make sure that you find the small end before attempting to drive it out. I think (the best I remember) that you can un-bolt the feed screw from the tailstock end of the bed (it'll also be doweled to the bed) and just pull the whole feed screw out, that'll make it easier to remove that part of the shear pin. Hope this helps
OH, make sure the pin that you put back is not a hardened pin. That pin is designed to shear and be the weak point to keep from destroying your gearbox.


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 9, 2014)

What model is the machine?  Saying that it is a "101" doesn't really tell us anything other than that Atlas built it for Sears.  Knowing that it is Craftsman badged and that it has a QCGB only cuts the possible models down to 14 lathe models with 3 gearbox models.  

However, unless someone modified the machine, it does not have a shear pin in the lead screw drive system

Robert D.


----------



## capt.ron (Mar 10, 2014)

ok little more info might help things out     had carriage all way in quick change gear box was engaged in E slot i some how engaged the carriage while i was drilling stopped the lathe twice thought it was the drill bit binding the first time    now E slot skips like it has a stripped gear i can't see any              the gear box works fine in every slot except E    the lathe model number is 101.07403    the quick change model number is 101.20140       i would really like to have a idea what it is before i fool with it never know when i might need to use it


----------



## schor (Mar 10, 2014)

I have a qcgb and I just took a look. If your problem is only with E position then you most likely have broken teeth on the small gear for that position. Without E your not going to get any feed speeds so not sure what you can use the lathe for other than cutting threads. Looks like your going to need to replace that gear.





capt.ron said:


> ok little more info might help things out     had carriage all way in quick change gear box was engaged in E slot i some how engaged the carriage while i was drilling stopped the lathe twice thought it was the drill bit binding the first time    now E slot skips like it has a stripped gear i can't see any              the gear box works fine in every slot except E    the lathe model number is 101.07403    the quick change model number is 101.20140       i would really like to have a idea what it is before i fool with it never know when i might need to use it


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 12, 2014)

capt.ron,

If you don't have the manual on the 101.20140, PM me your email address and I will send it to you.

Robert D.


----------



## capt.ron (Mar 13, 2014)

thanks for the manual  unbolted lathe from table so i could get a good look found the gear has three stripped teeth on gear 10-1526 on the compound gear assembly now what about getting one


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 14, 2014)

capt.ron,

You're welcome.

After looking at the parts drawing, I suspected it would be the left hand 10-1526 small gear.  There are basically three sources for parts.

Someone on this list or on the Yahoo list.

Clausing.  

eBay.  Individual QCGB gears seldom show up (generally too little call for them so not worth the time to write an ad) but find the several sellers specializing in Atlas pieces and write and ask them whether they have any gearbox individual parts. 

Robert D.


----------



## samthedog (Mar 14, 2014)

If you know the module and tooth count then just order a generic gear and machine it to size. I had to replace multiple gears in an Emco Maximat gear box and I bought my gears from these guys:

https://sdp-si.com/eStore/CoverPg/Gears.htm

If the rest of the lathe works you can machine it to thickness on the lathe, bore it out and file a slot if need be for a key. You will just have to do it the old fashioned way.

Paul.


----------



## Kevin J (Mar 14, 2014)

Capt. Ron,

I just replaced that very gear in my QC box.  I was reluctant to spend the $156.00 that Sears wanted and was lucky enough to find one on ebay for $30.00 with shipping.  Try watching ebay for a while, they do come up occasionally. 

Kevin J


----------



## glockster (Mar 14, 2014)

I have the same lathe minus the QCGB, mymachineshop.net has a lot of atlas craftsman parts. I haven't ordered anything from them, so I don't know how their customer service is but might be worth a look.


----------



## capt.ron (Mar 15, 2014)

thanks everyone i am going to look on ebay for the gear  be hard to pay 156 dollars for it only paid 600 for lathe that was a expensive lesson to learn not going to take it apart till i find the gear still use lathe got the speed as slow as i can get it with the belts run the carriage feed on D slot slowest speed seems alright little fast for a rookie but can still use it after i get my boat drydocked and ready for crabbing i will have a little time to fool with it if anyone knows where i can find the gear 10-1526  or any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 16, 2014)

Ron,

One eBay comment - you are very unlikely to find a 10-1526 ever listed on eBay because it is a part of a compound gear and it is unlikely that a breaker would ever disassemble a QCGB to that level.  What you should look for is 10-1551X or 10-1552X, the two compound gears that include a 10-1526.

But first thing that I would do is to call Clausing and see whether they still sell just the 10-1526.

Robert D.


----------

